# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج لتحكم بالتلفاز من خلال موبايلك رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد* *IR remote*  برنامج التحكم في التلفاز عبر جوالك ، قد لا تصدق ذلك لكن بعد التجربة سترى النتيجة ... صورة البرنامج :_  الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه:_ irRemote turns your phone into a universal remote control, allowing  users to operate audio and video equipment using Symbian operated  smartphones (with infrared ports). No more searching for that TV  remote-with irRemote, everything you need is in your mobile. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## مصبا

لنالنالنالنلا

----------

